# Glass tank with sliding mesh lid?



## brumboa (Dec 30, 2011)

Been looking everywhere a glass fish tank with a sliding mesh lid. Alot of the american youtube videos use them but cant seem to find them in the uk! 

Any ideas?


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Not seen one but I made my own, simple enough to make a sliding lid to fit an existing tank.


----------



## Mr.Rep (Jun 23, 2011)

I have one of these for my leopard gecko, awesome tanks, mines a 2ft made by a company called 'perfecto', hope this helps!

And im from the UK lol.


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

Komodo  Check Surrrey reptiles. They are nice and come in a variety of sizes.


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=komodo+glass+habitats&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en&client=safari


----------



## swampeh (Dec 4, 2011)

I was after something similar myself like this









but i cant find any uk suppliers anywhere


----------



## brumboa (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks, 

Im interested in the Komodo Habitat Top-open 60x30x45 - Surrey Pet Supplies what would be the best way to heat it? It would be for a cornsnake


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

I'd say ceramic in a dome on the top.


----------



## brumboa (Dec 30, 2011)

Heatbulb okay? Saves having an extra bulb for lighting


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

I don't see why not


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I was lucky, I got a similar tank for free from my local petshop- it had been used for rodents. The Komodo ones look smart, though. My tank is for fire-bellied toads, so heating isn't an issue, but the light hood rests easily on the top mesh.


----------

